# Gen 1 Cruze TD diesel wheel hub bearing assembly part number(s)



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Are these numbers correct?

Front: 
AC Delco 513316 FW 440
Timken HA590404

Rear: 
AC Delco 13591998 RW20-157
Timken HA590490


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

FW440 is the correct part number for the front. I know this because I bought them for my 2014 CTD.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Those are the correct Delco and Timken part numbers. Easiest solution for finding anything brake/hub related on the Diesel is to search the parts catalog for a 2014 Buick Verano instead. I've got Detroit Axle hub/bearing assemblies for the Verano on the front of my Diesel now, and they fit, are holding up well, and were a good deal.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------

